# New 20390 seat safety switch too sensitive



## rickh (Sep 17, 2014)

If I lean slightly the engine shuts off. I have hills and have to lean to get traction or have better stability.
My last Craftsman (17 years old), was much less sensitive.
Any way to make it less sensitive?
I hate to bypass it, but maybe that's necessary.


----------

